#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  uop laboratory Test methods

## teowk14

uop laboratory Test methods

UOP LABORATORY TEST METHODS
Table of Contents in Numeric Sequence
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
1-87 Distillation Range of Heavy Petroleum Oils and Determination of Coke Residue 5
6-82 Induction Period of Gasolines using the UOP Oxygen Pressure Vessel 6
9-85 Hydrogen Sulfide in Gases by the Tutwiler Method 4
33-82 Peroxide in Gasoline 6
41-74 Doctor Test for Petroleum Distillates 2
46-85 Paraffin Wax Content of Petroleum Oils and Asphalts 6
77-85 Crude Oil Evaluation by Hempel Distillation 8
79-87 Fractionation of Petroleum Distillates 18
99-82 Pentane-Insoluble Matter in Petroleum Oils Using a Membrane Filter 8
114-86 Relative Density of Gas by Schilling Effusion Method 6
144-88 Copper in Gasoline and Naphtha 6
163-89 Hydrogen Sulfide and Mercaptan Sulfur in Liquid Hydrocarbons 7
172-89 Flue Gas Analysis 6
174-84 Storage Stability of Residual Fuel Oils 4
197-89 Mercaptan Sulfur - Copper Number 5
202-00 Disulfide Sulfur in Light Petroleum Distillates and LPG 11
209-00 Alkalinity, Sulfide and Mercaptide Analyses of Used
Refinery Caustic Solutions 16
210-76T Caustic Solution Analysis - Double Indicator 4
211-79 Caustic Solutions Analysis - Liberation Method 4
212-77 Hydrogen Sulfide, Mercaptan Sulfur and Carbonyl Sulfide in Hydrocarbon Gases by Potentiometric Titration 15
248-92 Alkalinity and Fluoride in Alkaline Solutions 8
254-87 Apparent Bulk Density of Fluid -----ing Catalyst 4
262-99 Phenols and Thiophenols in Petroleum Products by Spectrophotometry 13
269-90 Nitrogen Bases in Hydrocarbons by Potentiometric Titration 6
274-94 Platinum in Fresh Catalysts by Non-Differential Spectrophotometry 19
275-98 Loss on Ignition of Catalysts at 900C 5
276-85 Pyrrole Nitrogen in Petroleum Distillates by Visible Spectrophotometry 5
286-89 Free Sulfur in Distillates by Mercury Number 3
291-02 Total Chloride in Alumina and Silica-Alumina Catalysts by Potentiometric 11
Titration
294-93 Apparent Bulk Density of Catalyst Particles 5
296-82 Arsenic in Petroleum Naphthas 9
REV. 10/2002
2
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
300-61 Water in Glycol 6
303-87 Impurities in Catalysts by ICP-AES 7
304-90 Bromine Number and Bromine Index of Hydrocarbons by Potentiometric
Titration 10
311-02 Hydrocarbon Types by Fluorescent Indicator Adsorption (FIA) 14
313-89 Nitrogen Bases in Petroleum Distillates by Color Indicator Titration 5
314-97 Analysis of Refinery Waters for ph, Iron and Copper 7
315-59 Basic Nitrogen in Gases by Low Temperature Acid Scrubbing 10
317-66T Chlorine in Hydrogen Gas by a Colorimetric Procedure 8
320-86 Sulfate in Alumina or Silica-Alumina Base Catalysts-Turbidimetric Method 6
326-82 Diene Value by Maleic Anhydride Addition Reaction 4
333-89 Fines in 1.6-mm (1/16-inch) Spherical Catalysts and Bases by Sieve Analysis 2
344-87 Moisture in Hydrocarbon Streams Using an on-line Analyzer 5
350-82 Trace Concentrations of Lead in Gasoline or Petroleum Naphthas 5
357-80 Trace Sulfur in Petroleum Distillates by the Nickel Reduction Method 6
358-64 Bromine Index of Liquid Butane and Petroleum Distillates by Coulometric
Titration 6
364-85 Trace Dissolved Oxygen in Liquids 11
373-83 Composition of C2 through C5 Hydrocarbon Mixtures by Gas Chromatography 5
374-90 p-Phenylenediamine Type Inhibitors in Gasoline 4
375-86 Calculation of UOP Characterization Factor and Estimation of Molecular
Weight of Petroleum Oils 14
377-90 Free Sulfur in Liquefied Petroleum Gases by Mercury Number 5
379-81 Hydrogen Fluoride in BF Alkylation Regenerator Bottoms 3
381-63 Traces of Sulfur in Liquefied Petroleum Gases by the Nickel Reduction Method 8
382-81 Water in Regenerator Bottoms from Hydrogen Fluoride Alkylation 8
384-76 Nitrogen in Petroleum Distillates and Heavy Oils by Acid Extraction or Direct
Kjeldahl Procedure 11
387-62 Arsenic in Petroleum Stocks and Catalysts by Spectrophotometry 6
389-86 Trace Metals in Oils by Wet Ash/ICP-AES 5
391-91 Trace Metals in Petroleum Products or Organics by Atomic Absorption
Spectrophotometry 8
394-85 Aromatics in Hydrocarbons by Gas Chromatography 7
395-95 Total Chloride in Petroleum Distillates by Colorimetry 8
405-67T Hydrogen Chloride in Gas Streams by Potentiometric Titration 6
410-85 Sodium in Catalysts by Flame Emission or Atomic Absorption
Spectrophotometry 5
REV. 10/2002
3
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
411-92 Normal Paraffins by Subtractive Gas Chromatography 20
412-87 Loss on Ignition of Catalysts at 500C 3
413-82 One Day Fuel Oil Stability Test 8 422-66 Particle Size Distribution by Micromesh Sieves 6
423-85 Thiosulfate in Used Refinery Caustics 3
425-86 Surface Area, Pore Volume and Pore Diameter of Porous Substances by
Nitrogen Adsorption 13
430-70T Basic Nitrogen in Gases by Acid Scrubbing 11
432-65T Total Nitrogen in Liquefied Petroleum Gases by Acid Extraction-
Kjeldahl Procedure 9
434-83 Free Water and Volatile Hydrocarbon Content of Molecular Sieves 9
436-87 Silica in Catalysts by Gravimetric Procedure 4
437-81 Size Distribution of Molecular Sieve Particles 2
438-81 Attrition of Molecular Sieve Particles 2
456-80 Chlorides in Refinery Waters 3
464-00 Phenol in Light Aromatic Hydrocarbons and Cyclohexane by Spectrophotometry 6
481-91 Water in Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coulometry 9
495-00 Aromatics in Molex n-Paraffin Products by Ultraviolet Spectrometry 8
496-63T Carbonyl Compounds in Light Hydrocarbon Gases 3
501-02 Hydrocarbon Types by Fluorescent Indicator Adsorption (FIA) at Elevated Temperatures 12
515-68T Residue and Organic Residue in Waste Waters 2
516-00 Sampling and Handling of Gasolines, Distillate Fuels and C3-C4 Fractions 12
523-96 Glycol and Carom Solvent Distribution in Mixtures by Gas Chromatography 7
537-91 Alcohol and Ketone Mixtures by Gas Chromatography 10
539-97 Gas Analysis by Gas Chromatography 17
542-88 Trace Diolefins, Acetylenes and Non-condensable Hydrocarbons in LPG
by Gas Chromatography 8
543-97 Non-Aromatic Hydrocarbons in High-Purity Aromatics by Gas Chromatography 8
547-97 Laboratory Hydrogen Sulfide and Mercaptan Extraction 8
549-81 Sodium in Petroleum Distillates by Flame Emission, using an Atomic
Absorption Spectrophotometer 6
551-86 Hexanes and Lower-Boiling Hydrocarbons in Olefin-Free Gasolines
by Gas Chromatography 7
555-96 Trace Impurities in High-Purity Benzene and Cyclohexane by Gas
Chromatography 8
563-90 Packed Apparent Bulk Density of Molecular Sieves 3
565-92 Acid Number by Potentiometric Titration 9
REV. 10/2002
4
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
569-79 Methanol in Petroleum Distillates and LPG by Gas Chromatography 8
578-84 Automated Pore Size Distribution of Porous Substances
by Mercury Porosimetry 10
586-71 Sulfur in Hydrocarbons by Oxy-Hydrogen Combustion 12
587-92 Acid Number and Naphthenic Acids by Colorimetric Titration 8
588-94 Total, Inorganic and Organic Chloride in Hydrocarbons by
Potentiometric Titration 9
592-85 Palladium in Catalysts by Visible Spectrophotometry 6
602-89 Soxhlet Extraction of Catalysts 4
603-88 Trace CO and C02 in Hydrogen and Light Gaseous Hydrocarbons by Gas
Chromatography 6
606-78 Chloride in Hydrocarbons by Oxy-Hydrogen Combustion 12
614-02 Heptane-Insoluble Matter in Petroleum Oils Using a Membrane Filter 10
619-83 Fluorine in Hydrocarbons by Oxy-Hydrogen Combustion 12
621-98 Boiling Point Distribution of Hydrocarbons by Gas Chromatography 10
624-94 Chemical Analysis for Carbonyl 7
627-85 Silica and Sodium in Water Glass 5
629-90 Analysis of Hydrogen Fluoride Alkylation Catalysts and Regenerator Bottoms 18
649-74 Total Oxygen in Organic Materials by Pyrolysis - Gas Chromatographic
Technique 10
666-82 Precision Statements in UOP Methods 5
670-68 Carbon Structure Of C7 and Lower-Boiling Hydrocarbons in Olefinic
Samples by Hydrogenation and Capillary Column Gas Chromatography 8
672-84 Aromatic Hydrocarbon Types in Detergent Alkylates by Low Voltage Mass Spectrometry 18
673-88 Linear Alkylbenzene Isomer Distribution in Detergent Alkylate by Gas
Chromatography 6
676-84 Molecular Weight by Vapor Pressure Osmometry 5
678-88 Dissolved Molecular Oxygen in Liquid Hydrocarbons by Electrochemical
Detection 5
682-84 Total Cyanide in Refinery Waters by Visible Spectrophotometry 11
683-86 Sulfide in Refinery Waste Water 3
688-92 Normal Olefins and Normal Paraffins by Gas Chromatography 8
690-99 Octanes and Lower Boiling Hydrocarbons in Olefin Free Gasolines by Gas
Chromatography 15
699-91 Sodium in Liquefied Petroleum Gas by Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometry 6
700-70 Free Sulfur in Petroleum Distillates and LPG by the AC Polarograph 6
REV. 10/2002
5
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
702-90 Impurities in Distilled High Purity Cumene by Gas Chromatography 6
703-98 Carbon on Catalysts by Induction Furnace Combustion and Infrared Detection 4
704-70 Equivalent Weights of Heavy Organic Amines by Non-Aqueous Potentiometric
Titration 2
709-70 Gas Analysis by Gas Chromatography Using a Two-Injection Technique 9
714-87 Metals in Miscellaneous Samples by ICP-AES 6
715-85 Rhenium in Catalysts by Spectrophotometry 7
720-93 Impurities in High Purity p-Xylene by Gas Chromatography 7
725-86 Pentenes and Lower Boiling Hydrocarbons in Olefinic Gasolines by Gas
Chromatography 7
727-72 Total Sulfur in Naphthas and Petroleum Distillates by Oxidative Pyrolysis
and Microcoulometric Titration 15
729-76T Phenols in Light Distillates by Direct Titration 6
731-74 Total Sulfur in Heavy Oils, Tars and Solids by Microcoulometric Titration
Single Entry Boat Technique 11
735-73 Hydrogen Content of Gases by Gas Chromatography 3
740-79T Volatile Nitrogen Bases, Including Ammonia, in Solids and Aqueous Solutions 3
741-86 Paraffin and Naphthene Distribution by Carbon Number of Saturated Petroleum
Distillates by Gas Chromatography 8
742-86 Sulfate in Catalyst by a Gravimetric Method 5
743-73T Acid Oils in Refinery Caustic by Liberation 4
744-98 Aromatics in Hydrocarbons by Gas Chromatography 10
755-92 Trace Impurities in High Purity Ethylbenzene by Gas Chromatography 6
759-76 Trace Oxygen in Gases by Gas Chromatography 3
762-76 Apparent Bulk Density of Solid Phosphoric Acid Catalyst 2
766-91 Piece Density by Mercury Displacement 10
772-77 Mercaptan Sulfur in LPG by Microcoulometry 9
777-77 Hydrocarbon Types in Petroleum Fractions by Chromatography 9
778-81 Apparent Bulk Density of Extruded Catalyst 3
779-92 Chloride in Petroleum Distillates by Microcoulometry 9
780-92 Carbohydrates by High Performance Liquid Chromatography 11
787-78 Silicones in Petroleum Distillates by Atomic Absorption Spectroscopy 4
791-94 Sulfur Components in LPG or C5, minus Hydrocarbon Fractions by
Gas Chromatography - Sulfur Chemiluminescence Detector 14
792-78 Colorimetric Determination of Silica in Aqueous Solutions 3
793-82 Color Stability of Petroleum Distillates 2
REV. 10/2002
6
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
798-96 Trace p-Diethylbenzene and/or Indane in C8 Aromatics, or Trace C8 Aromatics
in p-Diethylbenzene by Gas Chromatography 8
800-79 Vanadium, Nickel and Iron in Petroleum Oils by Atomic Absorption
Spectrophotometry 11
801-80 Size Distribution of Charcoal Particles 2
802-80 Attrition of Charcoal Particles 2
803-84 Chlorination Color of Phenol by Spectrophotometry 3
804-83 Carbonyl Content of Phenol by Visible Spectrophotometry 4
806-84 Alcoholic Impurities in Acetone 2
808-84 Alkalinity of Acetone 2
809-84 Acidity of Acetone 2
810-84 Residue on Evaporation of Acetone 2
815-87 Acid Insolubles in Catalysts 5
816-80 Refractive Index of Hydrocarbon Liquids 4
818-81 Thiosulfate in Lean Amine Solutions 3
821-81 Automated Micro Pore Size Distribution of Porous Substances by N2 Adsorption and/or Desorption Using a Micromeritics Analyzer 14
822-81 Specific Gravity of Coke and Powdered Asphalts 4
823-90 Platinum in Fresh Platinum-Rhenium Catalysts by Spectrophotometry 11
824-81 Diethanolamine in Solutions by Color Indicator Titration 2
825-81 Monoethanolamine in Solutions by Color Indicator Titration 2
826-81 Carbon Dioxide in Amine Solution 7
827-81 Apparent Hydrogen Sulfide in Amine Solutions 4
828-81 Total Amine in Solutions 7
829-82 Titrimetric Determination of CO2 in Ethanolamines 3
832-83 Carbon Structure of C9 and Lower Boiling Hydrocarbons
by Gas Chromatography 7
833-82 Molybdenum in Platforming Catalysts and Fines by Atomic Absorption


Spectrophotometry 5
834-82 Arsine in Ethylene by Electrothermal Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometry 5
835-82 Accelerated Fuel Oil Stability 5
836-82 Sulfur in Distillate and Residual Oils by X-Ray Fluorescence 4
841-83 Trans Olefins in Fatty Acids, Esters or Triglycerides by Infrared Spectroscopy 5
842-83 Nickel, Iron, Sulfur and Vanadium in Distillate, Residual Oils and Pitches by X-Ray Fluorescence 6
845-90 Trace Alcohols in Liquefied Petroleum Gas by Gas Chromatography 6
846-83 Composition of C4 Olex Effluent by Gas Chromatography 6
847-86 Dewaxing of Petroleum Products 5
REV. 10/2002
7
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
848-84 Nickel, Vanadium, Iron, Lead, Copper and Sodium in Gas Oils by Atomic
Absorption Spectrophotometry 10
851-84 Density of Powders and Solids by Helium Displacement 4
854-85 Size Distribution of Solid Phosphoric Acid Catalyst 3
856-85 Particle Size Distribution of Powders by Laser Light Scattering 6
863-01 Trace Desorbent in C10-C18 Molex Products by GC 6
864-89 Sulfur in Organic and Inorganic Materials by Combustion and IR Detection 5
865-86 Phosphorus in Catalysts by Visible Spectrophotometry 5
866-86 Carbon, Hydrogen and Nitrogen by Oxidative Pyrolysis 6
868-88 Trace Saturates in High Purity Aromatics by Gas Chromatography 7
870-90 Carbon Number Distribution of Paraffins, Naphthenes and Aromatics
by Gas Chromatography 8
873-86 Nobel Metals and Modifiers in Catalysts by ICP-AF-S 6
874-88 Pore Size Distribution of Porous Substances by Nitrogen Adsorption Using a
Quantachrome Analyzer 12
876-93 Platinum in Chloroplatinic Acid by Spectrophotometry 9
878-87 Potassium in Catalysts by Atomic Absorption 5
879-87 Aluminum in Catalysts by Atomic Absorption 5
880-96 Hydrocarbon Types in Low Olefin Distillates by Gas Chromatography 5
883-95 Purity of UOP No. 5 Inhibitor by Capillary Column Gas Chromatography 8
887-89 Rhenium in Perrhenic Acid and Ammonium Perrhenate by Spectrophotometry 7
888-88 Precision Statements in UOP Methods 15
894-91 Mercury in Catalysts by GF-Atomic Absorption Spectrophotometry 6
896-93 Platinum in Spent Catalyst 21
899-97 Trace Hydrocarbons in Hydrogen or LPG by Gas Chromatography 12
905-91 Platinum Agglomeration by X-Ray Diffusion 12
909-98 Loss on Ignition of Catalyst at 700C 4
912-94 Fluoride in Catalysts, Molecular Sieves and Aqueous Solutions
by Ion Selective Electrode 13
913-92 Impurities in Styrene by Gas Chromatography 7
914-92 Automated Crush Strength of Catalysts or Molecular Sieves 9
915-92 Normal Paraffins by Capillary Gas Chromatography 10
916-93 Palladium, Gold and Potassium in Silica Catalyst by Inductively Coupled Plasma-Atomic Emission Spectrometry 10
917-93 Palladium in Fresh and Spent Aluminum Catalyst by Spectrophotometry 11
918-92 Collection and Grinding of Adsorbents and Catalysts for Analysis 8
923-97 Total Sulfur in Liquefied Petroleum Gas by Hydrogenolysis 5
924-00 Nickel, Tungsten and Aluminum in Fresh Catalysts by Inductively Coupled Plasma-Atomic Emission Spectrometry 8
REV. 10/2002
8
UOP
Method Title Pages
Number
925-92 Nickel, Molybdenum, Phosphorus, Cobalt and Aluminum in Fresh Catalyst by Inductively Coupled Plasma-Atomic Emission Spectrometry 8
926-92 Aluminum and Silicon in Fresh Catalysts by
Lithium Metaborate Fusion/ICP-AES 8
927-92 Trace Metallic Impurities in Fresh Catalysts by Inductively Coupled
Plasma-Atomic Emission Spectrometry 7
931-94 Trace Impurities in Mixed Xylenes by Gas Chromatography 8
933-94 Test Procedures for Plant Deposits, Scales and Sludges 16
934-94 Diolefins in C5 Olefinic Hydrocarbon Streams by Gas Chromatography 12
935-94 Mercaptan Types in Kerosine by Nuclear Magnetic Resonance 16
936-95 Combined Nitrogen in Liquefied Petroleum Gas by Chemiluminescence 16
938-00 Total Mercury and Mercury Species in Liquid Hydrocarbons 22
939-96 Basic Nitrogen in LPG by Ion Chromatography 12
944-96 Surface Area of Fresh and Regenerated Catalyst 8
945-96 Platinum Dispersion on Platinum or Platinum/Tin
Catalyst by Hydrogen-Oxygen Titration 18
946-96 Arsenic in Naphthas by HG-AAS 9
947-96 Length and Diameter Measurement of Extruded
Catalyst Using a Semi-Automated Device 5
948-96 Relative Density of Gas by Calculation from Composition 4
952-97 Trace Lead in Gasolines and Naphthas by GF-AAS 5
953-97 Sulfate and Thiosulfate in caustic Aqueous Solutions by ION Chromatography 8
958-98 Ammonia in Hydrocarbons 4
959-98 Ammonium Determination in Aqueous Solutions by ION Chromatography 8
961-98 Elemental Compositions of Zeolites by ICP-AES 11
962-98 Copper in Gasoline and Naphtha by Flame-AAS or ICP-AES 6
963-98 Trace Aromatic Hydrocarbons in 90 to 400&ordm;C Boiling Range
Petroleum Distillates by HPLC 13
964-98 Surface Area, Pore Volume, Average Pore Diameter and Pore Diameter
Distribution of Porous Materials 7
967-00 Automated Crush Strength Of Spherical Catalysts 6
968-00 Foots Oil in Methyl Isobutyl Ketone by GC 8
969-00 Permanganate Fading for Acetic Acid 3
971-00 Trace Nitrogen in Light Aromatic Hydrocarbons by Chemiluminescence 8
972-01 Aluminum, Silicon and Silver in Acetic Acid by ICP-OES 5
973-01 Automated Crush Strength of Extruded Catalysts 6
975-02 Fluorine in Liquid Hydrocarbons and LPG by Oxidative Combustion
With Ion-Selective Electrode Detection 8
976-02 Trace C4-C9 Saturates in High Purity Aromatics by GC 11
999-97 Precision Statements in UOP Methods 18See More: uop laboratory Test methods

----------


## Marty Thompson

OK, I see a list, do you have a download link?

----------


## teowk14

no i do not have the link.

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Petrus Tampubolon
Junior Member

Can you give me your e-mail?

----------


## WSegovia

Does anybody know where I can get 2 UOP standards:

UOP 603
UOP 539


These are available in Baidu website, but in order to download one must register with chinese cellphone number.
Is it possible to some of you to have a register in there and download these materials?

Thank you.

----------


## WSegovia

Does anybody know where I can get 2 UOP standards:

UOP 603
UOP 539


These are available in Baidu website, but in order to download one must register with chinese cellphone number.
Is it possible to some of you to have a register in there and download these materials?

Thank you.

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Hi,
May this files help you.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




> Does anybody know where I can get 2 UOP standards:
> 
> UOP 603
> UOP 539
> 
> 
> These are available in Baidu website, but in order to download one must register with chinese cellphone number.
> Is it possible to some of you to have a register in there and download these materials?
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## WSegovia

Petrus: thank you for your cooperation.
I'm glad that you shared those files.

Best regards. Walter.

----------


## WSegovia

Petrus: thank you for your cooperation.
I'm glad that you shared those files.

Best regards. Walter.

----------


## welltester1

Looking for UOP9-85 Tutwiler test method. Can anyone help

----------


## Marty Thompson

9-85 is a field method, I do not have it, but I have the laboratory method. 212

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> Looking for UOP9-85 Tutwiler test method. Can anyone help

----------


## welltester1

Thank you so very much!!

See More: uop laboratory Test methods

----------


## Marty Thompson

I will start posting the test methods that I have, please post any others for all.  first 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

2nd group

----------


## Marty Thompson

3rd group

----------


## Marty Thompson

4th group

----------


## Marty Thompson

5th group

----------


## Marty Thompson

6th group

----------


## mustadxb

Thank you so much !!

----------


## mustadxb

Dear teowk14, Would you please share UOP methods thanks

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thank You, Petrus

----------


## xud9999

Many Thanks!

----------


## xud9999

Does anyone have UOP-603(2013version)&UOP-699(2009version)?please upload! Thanks!

See More: uop laboratory Test methods

----------


## juma099

Hello!! Does anyone have UOP 856-07 Particle Size Distribution of Powders by Laser Light Scattering?? Thank you!!

----------


## amjadmalik75

anyone can share UOP-826 please??
very urgent...!!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

UOP 826-81 Carbon dioxide in ammine solution

----------


## ngarejola

Hi! Does anyone have a copy of UOP 673- Linear Alkylbenzene Isomer Distribution in Detergent Alkylate by GC that you can share? please? Thank you so much!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

UOP 673-88 Linear alkyl benzene isomer distribution in detergent alkylate by GC

----------


## kukushkin

Dear xud9999, 
I have only this:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I hope it will help you

----------


## xud9999

Dear Kukushkin, 
Thanks for your help. It still works.

----------


## WSegovia

Could you share UOP 791.

Many thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

UOP 791-94 Sulphur component in LPG or C5 minus hydrocarbon paraffinic by GC-SCD

----------


## jimireza

Hi there, 

Can someone share this method please. Thanks in advance

1) 357-80 Trace Sulfur in Petroleum Distillates by the Nickel Reduction Method 6
2) 344-87 Moisture in Hydrocarbon Streams Using an on-line Analyzer 5

----------


## kukushkin

Dear jimireza
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

UOP 344-87 Moisture in hydrocarbon streams using an on-line analyses

See More: uop laboratory Test methods

----------


## mahmoudsultan

Thank you

----------


## mahmoudsultan

i need please
BS 3532:1990 
Method of specifying unsaturated polyester resin systems

----------


## mahmoudsultan

BS 3532:1990 
Method of specifying unsaturated polyester resin systems

----------


## kamakimo

UOP method 829-82 please anyone

----------


## amir.h

looking for UOP 826-10
thank you in advance

----------


## stuart.baker@qa3.co.uk

Hi Marty
Could you mind sharing UOP-791  - Sulphur component in LPG or C5 minus hydrocarbon paraffinic by GC-SCD, again. The last link to the file you added doesnt seem to work anymore.

Thanks

Stuart

----------


## Pop Alexandra

> Hi Marty
> Could you mind sharing UOP-791  - Sulphur component in LPG or C5 minus hydrocarbon paraffinic by GC-SCD, again. The last link to the file you added doesnt seem to work anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stuart



I also can't access the link. Do you still have the file?
________________________________________
Alexandra from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## XenaviX

hiii,,

can i get UOP 449?

----------

